# Labeling - To soon or not soon enough



## NoHatCrew (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello

I am starting my own T-shirt brand and was wondering, how soon should I get my custom labels put on. Basically with my capital limited, how important is it to have labels on your T-shirt first starting off? Can I use the labels from the shirt without looking amateurish? Can I wait on the custom labels till I have more solid footing? (financially) Or, sacrifice now and it will be better in the long run?

Thanks in advance


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Well, it's more important to generate sales than it is to get custom labels. So it's probably best to focus on that first. And if you are selling online, then your customers won't even see the label until AFTER they buy and receive the shirt. So it's not like the label will determine whether or not they buy the shirt. Unless you think your customers will EXPECT to see a custom label, it's not that important early on. Grow your brand and then upgrade down the road.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

labels can be bought for under 100.00 and sewn in for nothing..... while I certainly get Tim's point I think the expense is minor enough that it should be done....


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I think it depends.

My labels have come in at about a grand. I have something very specific in mind, though.

So this is preventing me from launching the brand. First 1000 shirts would probably cost $250 to sew the tags in, so we're looking at an additional $1250 to begin with, on top of blank purchase and actual printing.

$1250 is not something to be sniffed at. However, my shirts are being released in our own dedicated flagship store and in another independent store that stocks majorly-huge industry brands, so we HAVE to release a final polished product.

If I was selling online only, I'd already have put it out there without any concern. As Tim said, it depends on what your customers expect.

Bear in mind that most people don't even look at the label, let alone the brand of shirt you use. If you are really creating a true niche brand, this is the only time you should be concerned. Most people on here are not and they do really well. Many many brands don't have accent tags and just print their logo and care instructions on the neck.

As to whether you are creating a true brand or not - if you are, you will already have market awareness, brand strategy in place and have an absolute understanding of what will and won't harm your target market.

You'd be amazed at how many brands have the original labels still attached to shirts. I would go round some shops that sell to your target market and start to turn the shirts inside out to hunt for tags and see what they do!


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I guess you are looking at a label for something different than me.......To you it appears to be branding.....To me is it marketing opportunity in a prime piece of real estate.....I suspect lots of shirts are bought as gifts.....It is those folks that see the labels and also become customers....

As far as labels that cost 1.25 each, that is way beyond my comprehension.....I am a "sell to the masses, eat with the classes" thinker so when I see a label that costs 1/2 of my typical shirt I get lost.....


----------



## NoHatCrew (Oct 22, 2013)

royster13 said:


> I guess you are looking at a label for something different than me.......To you it appears to be branding.....To me is it marketing opportunity in a prime piece of real estate.....I suspect lots of shirts are bought as gifts.....It is those folks that see the labels and also become customers....
> 
> As far as labels that cost 1.25 each, that is way beyond my comprehension.....I am a "sell to the masses, eat with the classes" thinker so when I see a label that costs 1/2 of my typical shirt I get lost.....


Really appreciate the input everyone. Made some really good points. 

I have seen 1000 Logo/Name Labels: Between $390.00 to $550.00 plus shipping. royster13 would you mind telling me where you get your labels done?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use transfers....But Ebay has some options for cloth labels.....woven label | eBay


----------



## NoHatCrew (Oct 22, 2013)

royster13 said:


> I use transfers....But Ebay has some options for cloth labels.....woven label | eBay


Thanks again!


----------

